# Roadster roof material and cleaning



## Cockney (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi. Have had a lot of mx5s in the past that have vinyl roof and easy to clean. The soft top on the tt seems to resemble mohair? If so what's best way to clean and protect it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look at the how to posts in this section there is a very good post all about cleaning the hood


----------



## Cockney (Sep 1, 2017)

Do you know if ifs mohair?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

The roof on the TT is 3 ply canvas it is not mohair,it consists of 3 layers of canvas bonded together to give it better wear resilience.


----------



## Cockney (Sep 1, 2017)

Ty for that


----------

